# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Humanoid robot A1

## Airicist

mtahlers.de

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid robot A1: Overview of the current state of the project (08/2013)

Published on Aug 11, 2013




> This videos gives an overview of my humanoid robot A1 project. It covers the sensor head, the robolink arms, the motorized backbone of the robot, and the omni wheel driven mobile base of the robot.

----------

